#            .

## 13

. ,      ,       . ,   ,         .
    15%.      .    .    ,       (   ).       , ,    .     , ,       .
          ,           (            3000-5000 ,     3000   ),      .
              .
  :
1.   "           "        .
2.                      .
3.    (          ). 
4.    .    .               .     .  .  ..
   2-3 .
    (     ). ..         ,      .
,   ,      1000.         2013.      500.    :      12000,     1000.   . 
      .

,       ,  ,   (      ).

----------


## 13

Скрины.rar 

http://files.mail.ru/3Z0BIV

   :
1.  .
2.   .       ,    ( ,     ,      ). 
3.       (, ,   ..).   .
4.     (     ,      ).
5.    (   ),   ,  (   :Smilie: ),   ,      :Smilie: .
6. .

            ,    . ..     ,      .
      .

   ,      ,     .

       .

           ,     .    8--0--713--3-8-.

----------

,               (       )?

----------


## 13

, ,  14 " "-    ( )      .    .        .     ,    .   13   14   .      , , ,      .                .           ,     (    ).    ,    .

----------

"-"  .         .         (  ),       .      / ()   .

----------

...

----------

10   ,   -  20. ,         11  20,    .         10     5 ?

----------

.

----------

> 10   ,   -  20. ,         11  20,    .         10     5 ?


  :      20-      :Redface: 
       ? (         ?)

----------


## 13

> .


  ,    .
1.     (  ,      )?
2.          ?
,   2 .    (      ).

----------


## 13

> :      20-     
>        ? (         ?)


     (   )     10 .  12      . 
    .            . ..                  .              .

----------

1?
      1         ...

----------

> ,    .
> 1.     (  ,      )?
> 2.          ?
> ,   2 .    (      ).


             .

----------

> 1?
>       1         ...


    :
1)     1  ?       ?      1       ?
2)   , 1      Excel.   ,     1      .    ?

        .               ,        (100 .).      ,      :
1) %  /  (),
2) %  ,
3)        (100     -   90%),
4)      (4 .  )
5)     ( 5 .  )
6)    .

+: =+(-)
               =+(-) ()

          .

----------

> :
> 1)     1  ?       ?      1       ?
> 2)   , 1      Excel.   ,     1      .    ?


   ...  :Redface:     1            (..   )        ,   ...
 ,  ,    -,    1.

----------

> :
> 1)     1  ?       ?      1       ?
> 2)   , 1      Excel.   ,     1      .    ?
> 
>         .               ,        (100 .).      ,      :
> 1) %  /  (),
> 2) %  ,
> 3)        (100     -   90%),
> 4)      (4 .  )
> ...


        ... 1           ....        :Wow:

----------


## 13

> .


    .   ,       ,              .       .   -   ?

----------


## 13

> 


     .      ,       .

----------


## 13

> ...     1            (..   )        ,   ...
>  ,  ,    -,    1.


,   .  ,  ,          -   8-10,      7  10. ,       10    ,   5   . -  .
, ,       .            .

----------

.          :Frown:

----------

> ,   .  ,  ,          -   8-10,      7  10. ,       10    ,   5   . -  .
> , ,       .            .


 ,       -      20-      :Embarrassment:  ( ,     10- ,   )

----------

> .      ,       .


-,        .

----------

> -,        .


  ?

----------

> ?


  ,        
(     ?)

----------


## 13

> ,       -      20-      ( ,     10- ,   )


,        .

----------


## 13

> .


 .  ,         .         ,   ..   .      . ,   .  .

----------


## 13

> ?


  ,   ,             .          .

----------

> 1?
>       1         ...


   , : 
"
Axls
1 8.2 -                ,      Excel? , ,   ,   . 

duk337
 "   ".  "

    ,        Excel,            2-30  (       ). 

   2 ,   ,   4-5 (    ).

P.S.:     ))).

----------

> , : 
> "
> Axls
> 1 8.2 -                ,      Excel? , ,   ,   . 
> 
> duk337
>  "   ".  "
> 
>     ,        Excel,            2-30  (       ). 
> ...


       ,     .
      -   .  " "     41 .
             .
         .
  ,          (   ),          .

----------

,    ,        excel ,    txt.  2      1   85 .     ,     2    -  .

----------

1,  :    1   ,     1      ,     .

----------

1 8.2         -    ?  !           .      ?      ,     10%     . ..       .

----------

**, 
     /       -     1      .          -  ,      .          .

----------

XLS/XLSx    1.     -,      .

----------


## 13

> ...     1            (..   )        ,   ...
>  ,  ,    -,    1.


-   ,    .      11,     .    1   .               1.

----------


## 13

"        "      . 
               -        https://edata.customs.ru/stat/  .      .     ,     1.       1,  ,    ,      ,    1.               . 
http://youtu.be/WVUqUR1c5Wk
http://youtu.be/XHjlZbYI8JA
http://youtu.be/Tbp13KszJPc

 , - ,   , .

----------

